# Wharfedale Valdus 400



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi i was hoping someone can shed some light on these speakers for me. The guy said thier in good shape and i can have them for $60 , i couldn't get him down any more. I was gonna just buy them because i developed an addiction to buying speakers bif i can re-sell them and make a little profit on them. Any advice i will appreciate very much.

Thank you,

Jason


----------

